# كيفيبه عمل wps



## goodzeelaa (27 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
كل عام و انتم بخير ان شاء الله
يعني ليا رجاء عند المهندسين المتخصيين
عاوز اعرف كييه عمل ال wps
بالخطوات الدقيقه يا ريت
اول كتيب خاص بعمله
و شكرا


----------

